# علماء إناث ..



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2015)

بسم الثالوث القدوس ، الإله الواحد آمين ..

مَنْ يتوهم أن النساء ذو شأن أقل من الذكور ، فهو خاطئ بالفعل ..

تذكروا السيدة كاملة الطُهر / العذراء مريم ..

المرأة ذكية لأنها تكتنف الرجل بصولجانه ..

لا اٌكثر الأسترسال بل أعرض دور نساء شاركوا في البشرية ..

==






عالمة رياضيـات بريطانية , مواليد 1815 .. ساهمت في كتابة برنامج لآلة تشارلز باباج التحليلية وهو من أوائل الكمبيوترات الميكانيكية , والذي يسمى بالمحرك التحليلي   – موجود حالياً بمتحف العلوم  في لندن – .

كرمت بأطلاق اسمها على لغة برمجة تدعى (Ada) حيث تعتبر انها أول مبرمجة في التاريخ من خلال ترجمة واضافة ملاحظات على مقال لعالم رياضيات ايطالي يدعى لويجي مينابريز ,حيث ان هذه الملاحظات اعتمدت على انها اول برنامج .

==






عالمة حاسوب امريكية ، بروفيسور في الهندسة الكهربائية وعلوم الحاسب ، من مواليد كاليفورنيا في 7 نوفمبر 1939 ..
تعد أول امرأة في الولايات المتحدة تحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في علوم الحاسب ، وكانت رسالتها للدكتواه في “برمجة الحاسوب للعب الشطرنج والألعاب”.

اسهمت في تطوير الأسس العملية والنظرية للغة البرمجية وتصميم النظام ، وركزت على تجريد البيانات والحوسبة الموزعة. كما انها طورت لغتي برمجة في السبعينات لغة تدعى CLU

==

جين بارتيك, مارلين ميلتزر , روث تيتيلابام , فرانسيس سبينس.. تعتبــرن المبرمجـات الأصليـات لحاسوب ENIAC  أول جهاز حاسب آلي أنشئته أمريكا سنة 1945.






==






المة حاسوب امريكية وباحثة في تطبيقات الحوسبة العلمية ، من مواليد 1938.. وتعتبر أول امرأة مهندسة في مختبر الدفع النفاث في وكالة ناسا.. مصممة ومطورة خوارزميات لتجسد إمكانيات شبكة ناسا الفضائية ، وأتمتة نظم تتبع بعثات الحراس والملاحين الفضائية .

==


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

بعد أن تم إعلان فوز ذات السبعة عشر ربيعًا، ملالا يوسفزاي بجائزة نوبل في السلام لعام 2014، ومن قبلها اعلان “مريم ميرزاخاني” كأول امرأة تحصل على ميدالية فيلدز، والتي تٌعد نوبل في الرياضيات، بات من الواضح أن الإنجازات لم تُخلق من أجل الرجال فقط، وأن النساء كما هن قادرات على إنجاب القادة، فهن أيضًا قادراتٍ على صناعة التاريخ وتحقيق الإنجازات!

لذا في هذا المقال سأستعرض بعض الأمثلة للنساء اللاتي ساهمن في سطر تاريخ العلم من خلال أفكارهن واكتشافاتهن.

1- ماري كوري






يكفي في القول عنها، أنها أول من حصل على جائزة نوبل مرتين! وفي مجالين مختلفين، فقد حصلت ماري كوري على نوبل في مجالي الفيزياء والكيمياء. بالإضافة الى كونها أول امرأة تتبوأ منصب الأستاذية بجامعة باريس.

حصلت على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء مشاركة مع زوجها بيار كوري عام 1903، وحصلت على جائزة نوبل منفردة في الكيمياء عام 1911 مما يجعلها المرأة الوحيدة التي حصلت على نوبل في مجالين مختلفين. قامت باكتشاف عنصري البولونيوم والراديوم. والطريف أن ابنتها أيضًا ” ايرين جوليو كوري” وزوجها “فريدريك جوليو كوري” حصلا على جائزة نوبل عام 1935!

من الواضح أن عائلة كوري لديها ارتباط وثيقٌ بجوائز نوبل


2- راشيل كارسون






عالمة أحياء بحرية بالإضافة الى كونها كاتبة علمية أمريكية.

حصلت الآنسة راشيل كارسون على درجة الماجستير من جامعة جونز هوبكنز عام 1932، وتوفيت نتيجة مضاعفات مرض سرطان الثدي عام 1964.

أثار كتابها “الربيع الصامت” ضجة في الرأي العام، حيث وضحت فيه الاستخدام الضار لمبيدات الآفات، وحذرت من أن هذه المبيدات تقوم بقتل أعدادٍ كبيرة من الطيور والأسماك، بالإضافة الى أنها تلوث مصادر غذاء الإنسان أيضًا!

ساهمت أفكار كارسون في وضع المزيد من القيود حول استخدام المبيدات في جميع أنحاء العالم، وليس هذا فقط، فقد حصلت أيضًا على جائزة الكتاب الوطني عام 1951.

3- روزاليند فرانكلين






عالمة فيزياء حيوية، ولدت عام 1920، وتوفيت في عامها ال 37 لمرضها بسرطان المبيض وذلك عام 1958.

كان لها دورٌ هام في فهم تركيب وشكل ال DNA والفيروسات والفحم والجرافيت.

قامت روزاليند فرانكلين بتصوير ال DNA   باستخدام الأشعة السينية ” أشعة X “، وقد قام باستخدام الأدلة التي توصلت اليها روزاليند كلًا من واطسون وكريك مما جعلهما يحصلان على نوبل إثر دراستهم المنشورة في عام 1953، والتي اعتمدت على الأبحاث الخاصة بروزاليند.

4- ستيفاني كوليك






إذا كان رجال الشرطة مدينون بحياتهم لشخصٍ ما، فبالطبع هذا الشخص سيكون ستيفاني كوليك.

قامت ستيفاني باختراع ألياف ” الكيفلر” والتي تستخدم في تصنيع السترات الواقية من الرصاص، التي تتميز بقوة مقاومتها وصغر وزنها حيث أن هذه المادة أقوى من الفولاذ بخمس مرات!

الطريف في هذا الأمر أن هذا الاكتشاف لستيفاني كوليك جاء بمحض “الصدفة السعيدة” وذلك أثناء عملها على اختراع مادة يمكن استخدامها لتدعيم إطارات السيارات من أجل أن تصبح أخف وأكثر اقتصادية في المواد المستخدمة.

يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن الابتكارات التي وصلت الينا بمحض الصدفة من هنا

5- مريم ميرزخاني






عالمة متخصصة في الرياضيات تبلغ من العمر 37 عامًا. إيرانية تقيم بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تعمل كأستاذ في الرياضيات في جامعة ستانفورد منذ أن كانت 31 عامًا!

ميرزخاني هي أول امرأة تفوز بميدالية فيلدز والتي تعادل جائزة نوبل في الرياضيات حيث لم تحصل أي امرأة منذ تاريخ انشاء الجائزة – عام 1936 – على هذه الجائزة!

منقول لإثراء الموضوع ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

بعد أن تم إعلان فوز ذات السبعة عشر ربيعًا، ملالا يوسفزاي بجائزة نوبل في السلام لعام 2014، ومن قبلها اعلان “مريم ميرزاخاني” كأول امرأة تحصل على ميدالية فيلدز، والتي تٌعد نوبل في الرياضيات، بات من الواضح أن الإنجازات لم تُخلق من أجل الرجال فقط، وأن النساء كما هن قادرات على إنجاب القادة، فهن أيضًا قادراتٍ على صناعة التاريخ وتحقيق الإنجازات!

لذا في هذا المقال سأستعرض بعض الأمثلة للنساء اللاتي ساهمن في سطر تاريخ العلم من خلال أفكارهن واكتشافاتهن.

1- ماري كوري




1
يكفي في القول عنها، أنها أول من حصل على جائزة نوبل مرتين! وفي مجالين مختلفين، فقد حصلت ماري كوري على نوبل في مجالي الفيزياء والكيمياء. بالإضافة الى كونها أول امرأة تتبوأ منصب الأستاذية بجامعة باريس.

حصلت على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء مشاركة مع زوجها بيار كوري عام 1903، وحصلت على جائزة نوبل منفردة في الكيمياء عام 1911 مما يجعلها المرأة الوحيدة التي حصلت على نوبل في مجالين مختلفين. قامت باكتشاف عنصري البولونيوم والراديوم. والطريف أن ابنتها أيضًا ” ايرين جوليو كوري” وزوجها “فريدريك جوليو كوري” حصلا على جائزة نوبل عام 1935!

من الواضح أن عائلة كوري لديها ارتباط وثيقٌ بجوائز نوبل


2- راشيل كارسون




2
عالمة أحياء بحرية بالإضافة الى كونها كاتبة علمية أمريكية.

حصلت الآنسة راشيل كارسون على درجة الماجستير من جامعة جونز هوبكنز عام 1932، وتوفيت نتيجة مضاعفات مرض سرطان الثدي عام 1964.

أثار كتابها “الربيع الصامت” ضجة في الرأي العام، حيث وضحت فيه الاستخدام الضار لمبيدات الآفات، وحذرت من أن هذه المبيدات تقوم بقتل أعدادٍ كبيرة من الطيور والأسماك، بالإضافة الى أنها تلوث مصادر غذاء الإنسان أيضًا!

ساهمت أفكار كارسون في وضع المزيد من القيود حول استخدام المبيدات في جميع أنحاء العالم، وليس هذا فقط، فقد حصلت أيضًا على جائزة الكتاب الوطني عام 1951.

3- روزاليند فرانكلين




3
عالمة فيزياء حيوية، ولدت عام 1920، وتوفيت في عامها ال 37 لمرضها بسرطان المبيض وذلك عام 1958.

كان لها دورٌ هام في فهم تركيب وشكل ال DNA والفيروسات والفحم والجرافيت.

قامت روزاليند فرانكلين بتصوير ال DNA   باستخدام الأشعة السينية ” أشعة X “، وقد قام باستخدام الأدلة التي توصلت اليها روزاليند كلًا من واطسون وكريك مما جعلهما يحصلان على نوبل إثر دراستهم المنشورة في عام 1953، والتي اعتمدت على الأبحاث الخاصة بروزاليند.

4- ستيفاني كوليك




4
إذا كان رجال الشرطة مدينون بحياتهم لشخصٍ ما، فبالطبع هذا الشخص سيكون ستيفاني كوليك.

قامت ستيفاني باختراع ألياف ” الكيفلر” والتي تستخدم في تصنيع السترات الواقية من الرصاص، التي تتميز بقوة مقاومتها وصغر وزنها حيث أن هذه المادة أقوى من الفولاذ بخمس مرات!

الطريف في هذا الأمر أن هذا الاكتشاف لستيفاني كوليك جاء بمحض “الصدفة السعيدة” وذلك أثناء عملها على اختراع مادة يمكن استخدامها لتدعيم إطارات السيارات من أجل أن تصبح أخف وأكثر اقتصادية في المواد المستخدمة.

يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن الابتكارات التي وصلت الينا بمحض الصدفة من هنا

5- مريم ميرزخاني




5
عالمة متخصصة في الرياضيات تبلغ من العمر 37 عامًا. إيرانية تقيم بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تعمل كأستاذ في الرياضيات في جامعة ستانفورد منذ أن كانت 31 عامًا!

ميرزخاني هي أول امرأة تفوز بميدالية فيلدز والتي تعادل جائزة نوبل في الرياضيات حيث لم تحصل أي امرأة منذ تاريخ انشاء الجائزة – عام 1936 – على هذه الجائزة!

منقول لإثراء الموضوع ​


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

هنالك الكثير غيرهن 

من يقول بان النساء اقل شانا من الرجال عليه ان يتذكر بان امه ليست رجل

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------

